

The N.S.A. and Your Buddies - Imagage_radio
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/elements/2013/10/the-nsa-and-your-buddies.html

======
a3n
Metadata is data. There is no difference (obviously, because they deem it
worthy of collection), and no excuse.

